# Ιωάννης ή Γιάννης



## Greek Texan

Are Ιωάννης and Γιάννης equally valid Greek names for John or Johnny?  Is there a significance in the different spellings?  Is perhaps Ιωάννης an old fashioned spelling like Koine Biblical Greek?

If you were going from English to Greek, which one would you ascribe to the name Johnny?


----------



## Akritas

Υes, you could say that Ιωάννης is John and Γιάννης is Johnny (dimunitive) with Ιωάννης being the proper form of the name. I wouldn't call it an old-fashioned name as it is still used today. In fact, every single person with the name Ιωάννης (or its derivatives) is christened Iωάννης. In other words, in all passports, ID cards, application forms and official documents, we use the name in its proper, original form (Konstantinos instead of Kostas, Alexandros instead of Alexis etc).

As for your last question, I would say that it depends. If 'Johnny' is a child (and you want to show that), you could also use Γιαννάκης. Ιt is all a matter of how significant the name is in your sentence. There are countries where people are given dimunitive names at birth (Bob or Jan) and they use these names on every official document they have. In Greece that is not the case. 99 times out of 100 people are given the 'proper' form of names regardless of what they will be called after. Therefore, you have to think of the 'character' named Johnny and use the most appropriate name.
Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## Greek Texan

Thanks for the info.  I guess my question is whether Γιάννης is a valid proper name, as is Ιωάννης.  I've seen both spellings.  I assume they both can be translated as John.  For example, would one choose Γιάννης rather than Ιωάννης in naming a son?  Is there a signifance to the difference?

Xilia efharisto.


----------



## Δημήτρης

Γιάννης is the colloquial pronunciation of Ιωάννης. By the time, this colloquial pronunciation overtook the "original", even in spelling.
I know a few people that are legally named Γιάννης, others are indeed Ιωάννης but rarely referred with the original pronunciation.


----------



## Akritas

Greek Texan said:


> Thanks for the info. I guess my question is whether Γιάννης is a valid proper name, as is Ιωάννης. I've seen both spellings. I assume they both can be translated as John. For example, would one choose Γιάννης rather than Ιωάννης in naming a son? Is there a signifance to the difference?
> 
> Xilia efharisto.


 
Just compare the names David and Dave.
Whereas Bob, Dave, Jim etc can be legal names, in Greece if someone is christened (which is the vast majority) he or she will be given the proper form of the name.


----------



## Greek Texan

So, Akritas, are you saying that Γιάννης is to Ιωάννης as Dave is to David? If that is the case, then my question is perfectly answered. Ευχαριστώ.

One last question:  When I look at these two names/spellings, I would assume virtually the same pronunciation, is that right?


----------



## Δημήτρης

Greek Texan said:


> *One last question:  When I look at these two names/spellings, I would assume virtually the same pronunciation, is that right?*



Nope. It's "ioa" (/io'a/) vs "ya" (/'ja/) (that's the whole point behind it).


----------



## Greek Texan

Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρης!  So I would pronounce it Yo-annis vs Yannis.


----------



## ireney

Not quite 
It's Ioannis not Yoannis. The "io" part like the Italian "io" (me).


----------



## Eltheza

Greek Texan said:


> So, Akritas, are you saying that Γιάννης is to Ιωάννης as Dave is to David? If that is the case, then my question is perfectly answered. Ευχαριστώ.
> 
> One last question:  When I look at these two names/spellings, I would assume virtually the same pronunciation, is that right?



Hi Greek Texan!

Once upon a time I was an *English Oklahoman!*

*Both* forms are *John*; 'Ιωάννης' is the 'official' version i.e. the name that's on public records e.g. birth certificate etc.

Γιάννης *isn't* 'Johnny'; *Johnny* would be *Γιαννάκης, Γιαννούλης*.

Another example:

All 'Katerinas' are officially 'Αικατερίνη'. This doesn't mean that 'Katerina' means 'Kate', 'Katie' or 'Kathy'. It means *Katherine.*

Greek names are recorded for official purposes in the more *formal* form!


----------



## koslila

I would say that "Ιωάννης" is the official name, the one that is and should be used on all official documents. Prime ministers or kings, archbishops and so on are referred to as "Ιωάννης". Everybody else is called "Γιάννης". It has, however, become rather fashionable to use the complete form of the name -Ιωάννης- in calling everyday people. My personal view of the case is that it is a ridiculous affectation to expect people to call you like this.


----------



## Δημήτρης

Yannis is the standard nowadays, Ioannis is super-formal. As I said earlier, Yannis is even used as a legal name.


----------



## Akritas

Eltheza said:


> Hi Greek Texan!
> 
> Once upon a time I was an *English Oklahoman!*
> 
> *Both* forms are *John*; 'Ιωάννης' is the 'official' version i.e. the name that's on public records e.g. birth certificate etc.
> 
> Γιάννης *isn't* 'Johnny'; *Johnny* would be *Γιαννάκης, Γιαννούλης*.
> 
> Another example:
> 
> All 'Katerinas' are officially 'Αικατερίνη'. This doesn't mean that 'Katerina' means 'Kate', 'Katie' or 'Kathy'. It means *Katherine.*
> 
> Greek names are recorded for official purposes in the more *formal* form!


 

I believe it is wrong to say that a certain name IS or MEANS another name as it encompasses overegeneralisation. The ways that names are used in varous countries differ significantly. For example, in the UK, an 80 year old man could be called Dave, Bob, Jimmy, Johnny etc whereas in Greece I have not come across many similar cases where an 80 year old man would be called Νικολάκης, Δημητρός, Κωστάκης κλπ. Let's not forget that it also depends on the name and the country itself. Whereas in Greece most people christened Κωνσταντίνος would be called Κώστας, in Cyprus many use the long, original version.
This is a common translation issue and as I stated in my earlier post, I believe that one should examine all parameters such as local customs, age, history of the name, context of the translation, oral/written form etc before oversimplifying that a name X in one language is Y in another.


----------

